
I Left a Buddhist Retreat in Handcuffs - dredmorbius
https://www.esquire.com/uk/latest-news/a25651175/the-other-side-of-paradise-how-i-left-a-buddhist-retreat-in-handcuffs/
======
Zanni
There's a fantastic review of _Mastering the Core Teachings of the Buddha_ [0]
up on SlateStarCodex [1], the gist of which is that many of the stages on the
route to enlightenment present as mental illness.

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Core-Teachings-Buddha-
Unusu...](https://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Core-Teachings-Buddha-Unusually-
ebook/dp/B079LW4J8K/)

[1] [https://slatestarcodex.com/2017/09/18/book-review-
mastering-...](https://slatestarcodex.com/2017/09/18/book-review-mastering-
the-core-teachings-of-the-buddha/)

